# AQ's second in command in Pakistan reported killed by drone strike



## jollyjacktar (10 Dec 2012)

If confirmed, hooray.  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.  Photos at story link below.



> Al Qaeda's second in command killed during drone strike on house in Pakistan's tribal regionAbu Zaid al-Kuwaiti killed in Pakistan's tribal region of North Waziristan
> -He was presented as a religious scholar for militant Islamic group
> -His wife died and daughter was wounded as a result of the drone attack
> 
> ...


----------

